# In need of a name!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I still cant think of a name for the little black and tan male i picked up form Fancy mice wales on friday. Was busy today so havent go any photos yet. So i need some name suggestions.
I hate reusing names so here are some names that are a no no
Fabian, Shadow, Bucks, Jimmy, Bandit, Cutie , Sweety (yep thats right i had males named that lol)
Crack, Patch, Prince, Super Runt, Jack, Orlando, Chriss, Dexter, Russes, Jake


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's a selection of my male pets names I've had over the years, feel free to help yourself if you like any 
Buddy, Charlie, Harley, Harry, Harvey, Henry, Basil, Scoot, Jinx;
And my brothers numerous names (inc. middle names)
Thomas, David, George, Patrick, Edmund, James, Zachary, John, Jacob, Arthur, Joel, Robert, Charles, Warren....
Well it might help you decide... I love naming pets


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Vladamir!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok really bad taste name at the moment:

Muammer!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont give my mice names heres some
Alfonso
Beckham
Bart
Cadbury (if hes a chocolate mouse lol )
Milo
Mocha
Shrek


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Going with a Welsh theme!

Dai - meaning shines
Gareth - meaning gentle
Aled - meaning offspring
Elfed - meaning autumn harvest
Dafydd - means beloved or friend
Taffy - also means beloved or friend
Owain - meaning well born
Trevor - meaning large settlement
Merlin - meaning sea fortress
Evan - meaning god is gracious
Kane - meaning beautiful
Tad - meaning father
Auryn - meaning the golden one (likely to be in relation to hair colour) 
Tudor - meaning king of the tribe


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have alot of Streptocarpus plants from Dibleys in Ruthin North Wales all the varieties are mostly Welsh Girls names Sian,Rhiannon,Nia,Caitlin,Seren,Awena,Bethan, etc lovely names the Welsh have.That is good too see the meanings behind the name.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Oooo! I have some!
Twix
Jade
Suki
Blaze
Amber/Ember
Bean
Amiri -prince 
Zev -wolf
Faraji (?)
Souris (SOO-ree) -Mouse in french
Tachete (Tah-sh-e) -Speckled in french
Garcon (GAR-son) -Boy
Pois (PWA) -Spot in Italian---v
Cosi (CO-zy) -Tan
Nera (Ne-rra) -Black
Maculato (MA-coo-la-to) -Speckled
Giovani (JEO-von-y) -Young
Maus (MOw-s) -Mouse in german
Gestippeld (?) -Speckled in Afrikaan
Misty
Autumn
Summer
Spring
Winter
um... running out of names! :lol: 
December
Opal
Pyrite
Gold
Carrot (don't ask, I don't even know)
Potato!

Ok, that's my list.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys. ive named him JD short for Jhon Doe.
But i realy like some of those namees so have started a names list for future mice.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Feral: Our mice went through a root-veg stage, giving us Carrot, Parsnip, Fennel, Jicama, Rutabaga, and Radish. I have no doubt that this will continue, so there's nothing wrong with Carrot or Potato imho.


----------



## Govanbill (Mar 16, 2011)

My 5 does are called
Mrs Doyle
Mrs Dineen
Snowy
Minnie the moocher 
and Koko


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Mrs Doyle
> Mrs Dineen


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it 

Sarah xxx


----------



## jburgess (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a rottweiler, name Tux... short for tuxedo, they look like they are wearing one!! just an idea!


----------

